# Best shorefishing



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Hey fellas,Im a reservoir and Erie fisherman with cabin fever...Could someone inform me to the best shoreline walleye/sauger fishing areas on the Ohio river around the East Liverpool area? Any help/info would be much appreciated..


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

new cumberland dam ohio wv side


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Thanks. I plan on checking it out.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

The Cumberland dam is a good place to fish but it is a pretty long walk down railroad tracks. it is a little difficult to find. As Luv fishin said, it's on the WV side of the river.
If you do go there don't be afraid to fish right at the lock off the wall.
If you drive down to the next dam, Pike Island, the access is extremley fisherman friendly. it's on the ohio side at yorkville, the parking is close and there is a pier.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' said:


> Hey fellas,Im a reservoir and Erie fisherman with cabin fever...Could someone inform me to the best shoreline walleye/sauger fishing areas on the Ohio river around the East Liverpool area? Any help/info would be much appreciated..


LOL!!!
Hey Snake, Here's a neighbor,,, maybe buddy up, save some of that gas $$$$ for bait?

Hello WW,,, When are you free to go? During the week?


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Info is much appreciated!need something before jukin on the causeway at berlin!!


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

Im in the same boat (no Pun) does anyone know if they allow pop-up campers in the parking lot at Pike Island. would be nice to stay two days.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

No camping allowed in the lot at Pike Island


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well I got on the wall at 8. 
4 hrs later and ONE PUPPIE to show, I went down to the 'bricks'. 
I wasted some more time there. I NEVER HAD A HIT. I had fatheads, gulp etc. for bait.
A couple of Rivarat's friends showed up and started throwing rubber.
All In All, 6 guys fishing today and I only seen 2 nice saugers and 1 puppie!
I caught the PUPPIE!!! 

Hello Hatchetman! I tried your tricks today,,, you know that spot on the wall??? It still doesn't produce for me. lol
The second gait was completely closed today. I'd bet that that is where all the fish went! 

Bdrape,,, You need a VAN?


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Doboy clear your in box lol 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

1 puppy!!! You had a better day than I did there yesterday lol! These past couple weeks have been discouraging! But like anyone else who loves to fish when I go and don't catch them I get even more anxious to get out again because I know one day (hopefully soon) I'll be rewarded!!!!! Worst start to
A season I've had in a long time! Can't wait to get off work next week and get back out!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> 1 puppy!!! You had a better day than I did there yesterday lol! These past couple weeks have been discouraging! But like anyone else who loves to fish when I go and don't catch them I get even more anxious to get out again because I know one day (hopefully soon) I'll be rewarded!!!!! Worst start to A season I've had in a long time! Can't wait to get off work next week and get back out!
> 
> 
> *NC, I GIVE UP!!!*
> ...


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I work on a towboat on the ohio and mon river and haven't heard anything of the water rising or upper locks releasing a whole lot of water so I wouldn't expect it to be jumping up drastically unless we get a ton of rain this week. When they open up some of the gates on the mon and upper Ohio I'll let you all know though if you'd like!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Ryan, definitely keep us posted. What a cool job.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

joebertin said:


> Ryan, definitely keep us posted. What a cool job.


Lol .... That's only because you don't work out here! nothing cool about this job my friend! It seems allot more exciting than it actually is! Really stinks being on the river 24hrs a day for 7 days and not being able to fish!!!!! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> Lol .... That's only because you don't work out here! nothing cool about this job my friend! It seems allot more exciting than it actually is! Really stinks being on the river 24hrs a day for 7 days and not being able to fish!!!!!
> 
> (off topic, kinda)
> Wow Ryan, did you just bring back memories!
> ...


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Think I'm taking my boat out next week I'm tired of fishing and hoping they are there. I'd rather go out and find them. I'm confident I can with my boat. Especially if the water does come up slightly they will lay in other slack waters besides below the locks if anyone knows the pike island Pool (between NC and pike) well and wants to go let me know don't have a depth finder right now and im unfamiliar with that pool! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------

